# LED replacement for Emergency Lighting Heads



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

katwalatapan said:


> Hello,
> I wanted to inquire if the lighting heads connected to the battery units of emergency lighting units as well as remote heads connected to the battery units could be replaced with LED equivalents of the same manufacturer without voiding warranty or CSA ratings.
> Thank you.


what does the warranty say ?
i suspect you know the answer
you could do it after the warranty expires for sure


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Replace the UNIT with an LED unit. LED remotes will not work off old style UNIT's


----------

